# Auto Synch Clock and Miles



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I found the following settings:

HU_NBT > 3000 HMI > CLOCK_CHANGE_AUTOMATIC = aktiv

This will add a checkbox on your settings and will synchronize with BMW Live servers when the car is connected.









HU_NBT > 3000 HMI > SWITCH_MLS_MI = aktiv
I don't like the "Mls" abbreviation as I have always know "mi" to be the correct one - must be a regional thingy. 


http://imgur.com/Q32FCe4


----------



## naa3e5 (Jan 20, 2014)

Cool mls annoys me too!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

TokenMaster said:


> I found the following settings:
> 
> HU_NBT > 3000 HMI > CLOCK_CHANGE_AUTOMATIC = aktiv
> 
> This will add a checkbox on your settings and will synchronize with BMW Live servers when the car is connected.


_Just a minor correction_. The time does not come from BMW Live Servers, it is instead synchronised from the GPS signal (as is done by most Sat-Nav units).


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

That is GPS_UHR from KOMBI. when you select this option, you'll see the following note:









I think the difference is that, time from GPS will only update if time difference is within 2 minutes. This will be useful for those who live in countries with Daylight Saving Time. Of course, BMW Online is required.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

TokenMaster said:


> That is GPS_UHR from KOMBI. when you select this option, you'll see the following note:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm. Recently, we went from Eastern to Central time while driving; the time in the car did not automatically changeover and had to uncheck and recheck the auto time set box several times to get it to work -- had the same problem on the return trip, so it wasn't an aberration. Will coding GPS-UHR to aktiv overcome this? BTW, the time did change when we went to daylight saving time recently.

I'm asking because it is a little difficult to test this out on my own?
Thanks


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

GPS_UHR will only update your time if it's off by a few minutes.

I don't think the settings above will keep your clock in sync all the time, but maybe on a pre-determined interval or only whenever you connect to Live, but not so often.


----------



## 2014_F15 (Mar 4, 2014)

TokenMaster said:


> I found the following settings:
> 
> HU_NBT > 3000 HMI > CLOCK_CHANGE_AUTOMATIC = aktiv
> 
> This will add a checkbox on your settings and will synchronize with BMW Live servers when the car is connected.


I recently tried coding this on an i3, but I could not get it to work, the checkbox for automatically setting the clock would not appear. I've coded this on other cars, so I was a little confused as to why it was not working on the i3. After digging around HU_NBT some more, I found that there is another function called SETTINGS_TIME_AUTOMATIC and it had options for nicht active, nav or online. Setting it to "online", along with CLOCK_CHANGE_AUTOMATIC coded as above, fixed the problem and the check box appeared.

I'm not sure if this is an i3 issue, but just a heads up to anyone who can't get the first function to work, take a look for the second one too.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

I have always just coded SETTINGS_TIME_AUTOMATIC -> nav and it has worked without a problem. This obviously gets time from GPS system. I have not tried to drive to another time zone though.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

These were my factory settings:

CLOCK_CHANGE_AUTOMATIC = aktiv
SWITCH_MLS_MI = aktiv
SETTINGS_TIME_AUTOMATIC = online

Only time I have issue is if I do some coding then I just uncheck and recheck automatic box and it sets clock right.


----------

